# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  O meu aquário ... Act. 01-02-2007

## Heitor Simões

Viva, 

Aqui vai o Setup do meu aquário.

*Data da montagem:* 23 de Janeiro 2006

*Localização: Pombal* . A fazer uma parede da sala com duas frentes.

*Objectivo Tipo*: Aquário de recife com alguns peixes mais bonitos.

*Aquário:* - Medidas exteriores de (cms) 140x80Ax50L, em vidro de 12mm, com travas e 1 travamento central. Cerca de 560 litros. 

*Sump* - Medidas exteriores de 95x40Lx40A, 
                    Nova SUMP  Mesmas medidas nova disposição    *Alterada 14-05-2006* 
                    Iluminação da SUMP - Calha Lifetec -2 Lampadas 18 w 1 actinica 1 branca ambas T5

*Refúgio* - Irei começar a construir dia 14-05-2006 mas ainda estou a estudar o que lá ponho.

*Matérias Filtrantes* - Cerâmicas
                                     Retiradas todas as cerâmicas.     *Alterado 10-05-2006*

*Rocha Viva*  Aproximadamente 120 kgs, não maturada quando colocada no aquário.

*Iluminação* -  2X250 HQI + 4 actinicas 54w azuis  
*alterado no dia 11-06-2006* 

*Aquecimento* - 2 termostatos Jager

*Escumador*  Schuran JetSkim 150

*Bomba de Retorno de água*  Ehiem 1262      *Alterado dia 14-05-2006*

*Circulação de água*  5 bombas Tunze Turbelle Stream 6100 Com microcontroldador 7095

Reactor de Kalkwasser DYY

Ozonizador Hailea 100 Mg
Controlador Milwalkee de ORP

*Equipa de Limpeza Actualizada*


2 - Ofiuros
60 - Clibanarius spp.
76 - Pagurus sp.
53 - Cerithes
78 - Nassarius SP
1 - Salarias fasciatus 
4 - Cálcinus elegans
5 - Calcinus SP.
16 - Clibanarius erythropus 
6 - Calcinus tubularis
19 -Turbos

* Peixes Actualizados*


1 - Zebrasoma xanthurum
1 - Ctenochaetus hawaiiensis
1 - Dascyllus trimaculatus
1 - Dascyllus melanurus
1 - Paracanthurus hepatus
1 - Six line Wrase


*Invertebrados*




Seguem-se fotos

----------


## Heitor Simões

Dia 16 de abril 2006,

Introduzi a minha mini equipa de limpeza.

2 - Ofiuros
5 - Clibanarius spp.
20 - Pagurus sp.
5 - Cerithes
5 - Seticaudata
10 - Nassários
3 - Lysmata debelius
2 - Lysmata Amboinensis
1 - Salarias fasciatus 
2 - Stenopus hispidus 
3 - Cálcinus elegans
Para 560 litros de água aceito sugestões para reforçar o "plantel"!

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá heitor...tive a ver o teu setup...não tens circulação a menos...é que para o teu aquario nao devias ter menos que uns 8000 l/h (partindo do suposto que tens 400 litros reais).

----------


## Heitor Simões

Bem tenho duvidas,

Uma vez que tenho 4500 lph da bomba que vai da sump + 3000 lph das duas bombas + 3000 da bomba 901 perfaz 10500 lph

onde está a duvida é saber se a contagem deve incluir os 4500 da bomba que vai da sum ou não.

Mas para ser cincero existem 3 assuntos que pretendo depois de várias leituras alterar 
1º circulação  - falaram-me numas tunze ?? vou estudar
2º Iluminação - para 80 cm de altura parece me que tenho que rever, o que pretendo pôr ??? vou estudar mas aceito sugestões
3º o escumador parece-me que o que me venderam não tem grande arcaboiço
tambem,  aceito sugestões.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

na minha pouco experiência penso que a iluminação não será problema...o escumador é que poderia ser melhorzito (Deltec APF600 ou um schuram)...realmente não vi a bomba da sump!

Um abraço

----------


## Heitor Simões

Fotos do aquário.


Vista de frente



Vista de frente 2



Vista traseira



Peixes



Camarão





Próximo passo tratar dos fosfatos

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

2 Palavras ... Muito Bonito!

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá Heitor
Vais ter problemas com a iluminação, pois apartir dos 60 cms de altura a luz deixa de ter a penetração ideal para os corais, e por isso eu aconçelho 2 de 250W ou 1 de 400W.
Quanto ao escumador eu tenho um H&S e estou muito satisfeito.
Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Heitor,




> Uma vez que tenho 4500 lph da bomba que vai da sump + 3000 lph das duas bombas + 3000 da bomba 901 perfaz 10500 lph
> 
> onde está a duvida é saber se a contagem deve incluir os 4500 da bomba que vai da sum ou não.


Eu não costumo contar com o retorno...por isso acho que o teu aquário tem corrente insuficiente.




> Mas para ser cincero existem 3 assuntos que pretendo depois de várias leituras alterar 
> 1º circulação  - falaram-me numas tunze ?? vou estudar
> 2º Iluminação - para 80 cm de altura parece me que tenho que rever, o que pretendo pôr ??? vou estudar mas aceito sugestões
> 3º o escumador parece-me que o que me venderam não tem grande arcaboiço
> tambem,  aceito sugestões.


Retirar as que tens, e colocar duas Tunze Turbelle Stream 6000Eu colocaria 2x250w HQI + 2x ou 4x54w T5Qual o teu escumador (Marca e modelo)?? o fabricante diz que é para aquários até quantos litros??

----------


## Heitor Simões

Hoje, 5-5-2006

Fiz uma pequena contratação para o "plantel" da minha equipa de limpeza
assim:

1 - Cálcinus Elegans
10 - Nassarius SP.
10 - Cerites
5 - Clibanárius SP
6 - Pagurus SP.
5 - Calcinus SP.

Acham que devo acrescentar mais algum reforço para a minha equipa de limpeza??

----------


## Heitor Simões

Caro Ricardo,

1º O escumador que tenho é um Red Sea mas parece me fraquito.

Estava a pensar colocar uma das seguintes opções:

Deltec APF 600 ou AP701 ou Shuran Jetskim 150 

Muito indeciso nomeadamente qualidade/preço e Ruido


2º Iluminação

Quanto à iluminação vou ter tambem que alterar e estava a pensar por:
2 HQI BVL 250W 10000k + 2 T5 actinicas 80W 
De preferência tudo numa calha.
Já agora onde poderei arranjar uma calha que suporte esta iluminação
e que caiba num espaço 130x50cm.Será que ja existem calhas no mercado?? que marca e modelos?? ou tenho que mandar fazer ??? e quem faz este tipo de trabalho????

3º Circulação

Estava a pensar na Pump Turbelle® stream 6000 com controlador , a minha duvida é serão necessárias duas?? dará para ligar duas a um só controlador??

 :yb677:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Caro Ricardo,
> 
> 1º O escumador que tenho é um Red Sea mas parece me fraquito.
> 
> Estava a pensar colocar uma das seguintes opções:
> 
> Deltec APF 600 ou AP701 ou Shuran Jetskim 150 
> 
> Muito indeciso nomeadamente qualidade/preço e Ruido


Olá Heitor,
Referiste apenas o que já tinha lido no teu setup, RedSea sim, mas qual o modelo, ha muitos!
Tens muita escolha, não se limita apenas a esses dois que referes, tens Deltec, H&S, GroTech, AquaCare, Shuran, Kent, AquaMedic, RedSea...é uma questão de saberes o que queres ao certo...se calhar se disseres +/- o que tens ideia de dar ( :SbRiche:  ), é mais fácil ajudar!





> 2º Iluminação
> 
> Quanto à iluminação vou ter tambem que alterar e estava a pensar por:
> 2 HQI BVL 250W 10000k + 2 T5 actinicas 80W 
> De preferência tudo numa calha.
> Já agora onde poderei arranjar uma calha que suporte esta iluminação
> e que caiba num espaço 130x50cm.Será que ja existem calhas no mercado?? que marca e modelos?? ou tenho que mandar fazer ??? e quem faz este tipo de trabalho????


Excelente escolha, mas em 130cm não consegues por as T5 de 80w...mas quanto aos 250w e ás lampadas BLV, 5*****  :SbOk3:  
Entra em contacto com o Rui Alves, ele faz calhas de excelente qualidade, com aspecto igual ás que vês no mercado, e com alguns aspectos ainda melhores (como é o caso da colocação de parte electrica no exterior da calha e ventoinhas para arrefecimento, calha á medida, escolha de lampadas, preço...). vê aqui.




> 3º Circulação
> 
> Estava a pensar na Pump Turbelle® stream 6000 com controlador , a minha duvida é serão necessárias duas?? dará para ligar duas a um só controlador???


Eu tirava as que tens, e colocava duas. 
Pois, isso dos controladores não te sei responder, mas podes ligar sem controlador, e mais tarde colocas...mas fica excelente, enquanto uma está no minimo de um lado, está a outra no máximo do outro, depois troca...e faz um efeicto muito bom!

----------


## Heitor Simões

Não consigo identificar o modelo do escumador.

Mas aqui fica a foto da SUMP.



 :yb677:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Ricardo,

Tirei hoje as ceramicas da minha sump naquele espaço da SUMP o que devo colocas?
Rocha viva?
Nada?



Outra duvida que tenho é no fundo da sump estao particulas, qual a melhor forma de as limpar? Alguma Sugestão?

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Eu nao colocaria nada e em relaçao a limpesa eu uso uma bomba de 300 l/h e aspiro e faço logo muda de agua.

----------


## João Castelo

Heitor,

O teu aquario está muita giro. Foste feliz na sua decoração e desculpa a corujice, muita giro por fora. O móvel está muita giro e bem enquadrado no espaço que me parece ser uma sala. Morro de inveja :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

Diz-me só uma coisa que me anda a intrigar . Como se limpa o fundo do aqua com as dimensoes do teu ?  Se por exemplo , uma anénoma precisar de ser removida da areia como fazes?

Com o meu aqua é muito mais baixo meto o braço e é fácil, neste como é ?

Um grande abraço e felicidades.

JC

----------


## Heitor Simões

Marcos,

Agradeço a tua ajuda, gostaria de saber se me podes arranjar um link ou dizer que tipo de bombas estas a falar, e aspirar ? estás a falar em colocar dentro de água um tubo e sugar a água onde vem agarrado aqueles detritor certo??.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

ola
http://www.seahorseshop.com/store/pr...roducts_id=560
eu utilizo esta bomba, com um tubo aspiro e o outro vai logo para dentro do garrafao,percebes a ideia?

----------


## Heitor Simões

Caro João Castelo,

Bom o meu aquário nasceu ... de parto dificil.

1º porque não foi fácil convencer a minha mulher que iria ali por 600 litros de água :Admirado:  

2º Mandei fazer o armário a aproveitar o máximo de espaço que tinha disponivel na sala. "é isso mesmo esta é a sala ". como pretendia fazer o aqua o  maior possivel  ficou assim...

3º O logista que mo montou "penso que com os vicios de água doce" em termos de equipamento não foi feliz e agora tenho que andar a remendar, iluminação, sump, etc.. quase tudo.

4º  se fosse hoje e depois de ler os foruns teria feito apenas 60 cm de altura.

5º  Para o limpar o fundo subo a um escadotezito de tres degraus e faço a manutenção sem probs.

6º Posso te dizer tambem que neste momento a minha equipe de limpeza tem o meu fundo branquinho.

7º Para já anemonas so tenho uma que espero nao morra e qd os camarões tiram a casca limpo com uma "tenaz" de plástico.

Espero ter te elucidado.

Mas de qualquer forma hoje teria feito o áqua mais baixo.

Vou fazer umas remodelações no meu áqua e depois ponho novas fotos.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Obrigado Marcos, tou a ver vai ser canja.

No entanto parece me que os vidros da sump ganham um salitre conheces alguma forma de limpar este salitre ou deixo estar e nao me importo?

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Te tas referir a salitre mesmo ou a umas pintas a baixo no nivel da agua? tanto um como outro nao te preocupes com isso, limpa so mesmo o lixo.

----------


## Silvestre

muito bonito !!

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Este fim de semana que passou tirei todas as ceramicas do meu SUMP

Aproveitei e fiz uma limpeza na SUMP.

Fiz uma mudança de água radical, 120 litros +- 25%

E coloquei ROWA PHOS para tentar baixar fosfatos.

Fiz Análises ontem e deram os seguintes resultados:

Dureza Carbonatos	KH	dKH	9
Nitritos	NO2	mg/L		0,02
Nitratos	NO3	mg/L	             20
Amónio / Amoniaco	NH4 e NH3	0,1
PH				8
Fosfatos	PO	              	1
Magnésio	MG	mg/L        	920
Cálcio	CA	mg/L		380

Gostava que comentassem:
Estou a tentar baixar fosfatos que estavam em 2,5
e subir MG e CA

Obrigado

----------


## Ricardo Vintém

Ola Heitor.

Tens usado kalk? Parece-me uma boa opção para manter os fosfatos controlados e adicionar Ca++ ao aquario.

O que me parece excessivo são os nitratos...suponho que devam ter vindo das cerâmicas, que foi boa ideia tirar  :Coradoeolhos:  

Em relação à amonia e nitritos, parece que anda aí qualquer coisa...vai mantendo um olho atento a isso.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Análise da agua hoje:
Dureza dos Carbonatos - 9 dkh
Nitritor - 0,01
Nitratos - 5
Amónio - 0
PH - 8,3
Fosfatos - 0
Magnésio - 900
Cálcio - 400

Bom tendo como principio que pretendo fazer um pequeno reef de corais as duvidas são estas.

1º Os valores da água estão a ficar bons?
2º Quais devem ser os valore de Dureza de carbonatos ja li que se devem situar entre 6 e 10 DKH confirma-se estes valores ?
3º Magnésio e calcio devem subir Como ? Tenho adicionado Magnesio e calcio liquido da RED SEA mas será suficiente.

Vou fazer hoje por volta das 19 horas três mudanças:

1º Alterei a minha SUMP. 
2º Vou mudar 120 litros de água.
3º Mudei a bomba de retorno.

Mais logo coloco fotos

Obrigado a todos  :yb677:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Heitor




> Os valores da água estão a ficar bons?


Tudo bom Heitor.

Em minha opinião bastava subir um pouquinho o magnésio. Todos os dados estão impecaveis.

No fim do magnésio ter subido para 1200 ppm +- , apenas usaria kakwasser, nada mais.

Recorda sempre o seguinte: Mais que qualquer valor "recomendado" que encontres o importante é a estabilidade. Se conseguires manter esses resultados, vai tudo correr bem certamente.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Obrigado Julio,

Como sabes a minha pouca experiência tem me levado a ler, mas muitas vezes as leituras não me permitem tirar conclusões porque cada caso é um caso e precisamos de opiniões de pessoas que com a sua experência nos possam ajudar a melhorar o nosso aquário.

Já a algum tempo que me apercebi que as análise à agua e a sua estabilidade são muito importantes para o meu aquário, assim sendo tenho feito análises uma vez ou duas por semana, e os valores estão estáveis.

Estou a fazer alterações ao equipamento do meu equipamento, de resto documentadas no inicio do meu setup.

Quanto a bixarada e corais não ponho mais nada por ora, a não ser algum reforço da equipa de limpeza.

Obrigado Julio por teres dado uma olhadela na minha análise.

Até logo a noite com fotos da pequena alteração da SUMP.

 :Pracima:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Acabei de fazer uma muda de água de 120 L +- 20%

Recoloquei a minha SUMP com as seguintes alterações:

1º Separação dos diversos compartimentos da SUMP de maneira diferente.

2º Colocação de uma bomba de retorno Eheim 1262 3400lph

3º Criação de um pequeno refugio que espero que resulte aproximadamente com 45x40

4º Coloquei iluminação na SUMP Calha Lifetec 2 Lampadas T5 actinica + branca.

Agora passarei a fazer mudas de água de apenas 60 litros por semana +- 10%

Aguardo ansiosamente a vinda de novas bombas de circulação para colocar no aquário.

Fotos da SUMP Antes



Fotos actuais da SUM 14-05-2006




Até breve.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Heitor
So um reparo, podes tirar so um pouco de agua na sump para haver mais agitaçao na sump senao a agua te fica estanque e tb se tens uma falha de luz secalhar te transborda a agua para fora.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Boas,

Na minha sump vou fazer um pequeno refugio com 46x40 cm

gostaria de saber o que devo lá por dentro.

Rocha viva?
Areão ? que tipo
algas? quais
Equipes de limpeza? quais?
Até que altura em cm?


 :yb677:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Amigos,

Continuo sem saber o que devo por no meu pequeno refugio.

1º Que tipo de areões? Argamax outros? que altura?
2º Que equipa de limpeza ermitas? nassarios? que quantidade?
3º rocha viva sim ou não?
4º e as algas posso colocar logo a seguir ao areão ou espero algum tempo?

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

não tenho experiencia em refugios, mas pelo que tenho lido normalmente faz-se um DSB, coloca-se alguma rocha viva e umas macro-algas (caleurpa)...tambem podes pôr camaroes da nossa costa para eles desovarem e alimentarem o aqua principal.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Heitor,

Sugestão para arranque do teu refúgio:

- 12 cms de areia viva sugarsize (cerca de 30 kgs; talvez cheguem 3 sacos de 9kgs.), para fazeres uma DSB;
- 5 nassarius, 3 cerithes e 3 eremitas patas brancas;
- chaetomorpha (alga). É preferível esta à caulerpa, por várias razões.
- alguma RV retirada do fundo do aquário (preferencialmente) para ajudar na colonização do refúgio (bristle worms, anfípodes, copépodes)

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Acabei de instalar (remodelar) o meu aqua assim:

1º Troquei as tres bombas que tinha por duas
Tunze Turbelle Stream 6100 com microcontrolador
"São um espanto estas bombas"


2º Troquei o escumador Read Sea Berlim por
Escumador Schuran JetSkim 150 

 :Vitoria:  

Entretanto ponho fotos

Ah e pra semana Devo mexer na iluminação.

Um dia destes mostro a "porcaria que tirar do Escumador"

Até breve.

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Boas Heitor,

Penso que se fores colocar corais, esta trava central que possui irá formar uma zona de sombreamento, o que poderá influir nos corais.

Quanto ao fosfato alto, faça Troca Parciais de Água e de preferencia use água de osmose reversa, ou se tiver condições, use água natural (do mar), esses condicionadores/removedores de fosfáto não são muito confiáveis, não!

De resto o projeto é muito lindo. 

Espero ter ajudado.

Abraços

Ricardo Lou
São Paulo/Brasil

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Aqui vão as fotos das alterações feitas este fim de semana.


Aquário com as TUNZE Turbelle 6100




SUMP Com Schuran Jetskim 150




Para a semana deve ser a iluminação

 :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Heitor,
excelente evolução para já, sim senhor...essas bombas é outra coisa coisa não é?
Hum...jetskim 150, grande escolha, parabens!

Em relação ao novo layout, não gostei muito para dizer a verdade  :yb665:  , acho que está um pouco concentrada...meteste mais rocha?

E os peixes onde andam? só vejo dois palhaços na foto... :Admirado: 




> Para a semana deve ser a iluminação


Grandes passos, estás empenhado em por tudo como dee de ser, muito bem! Só não te esqueças que com os seres vivos não pode ser com tanta velocidade...ehehe  :Smile:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O layout original era muito melhor na minha opiniao ! Com este monte como esta vai ser muito dificil haver boa circulacao entre a Rocha Viva levando a acumulacao de detrito na minha opiniao  :yb665:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Caros, Ricardo e Roberto

Bom como viram fiz um grande investimento no material, agora a seguir vem a iluminação e mais tarde os reactores.

Quanto ás bombas são um sonho: Trbalho nocturno, feed time etc... estou altamente satisfeito.

Quanto ao Schuran muito melhor e sem duvida muito mais silencioso.

Quanto á rocha, não adicionei mais rocha, mas alterei o layout, para ver como ficava porque o layout que tinha anterior era para esconder as rochas.

Vou manter assim pelo menos esta semana, se tiver vagar pra semana mudo novamente. 

Sabem ainda estou a aprender e estas coisas so no fim de montadas é que sabemos se gostamos ou não.

Ah, os peixes estão todos muito bem de saúde e a comer bem , tive um pouco de trabalho a mudar a rocha por causa da equipe de limpeza e dos camarões.

E as análise estão muito proximas do bom.
Salinidade 1025
KH - 9
PH - 8.5
NO2 - 0,01
NO3 - 10
Amonio -  0,01
PO - 0
MG - 950
CA - 400

Os valores têm estado estáveis com poucas oscilações.

Obrigado pela vossa opinião, que acho importante.

Pra semana o barco anda mais um pouco pra frente.

 :yb677:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá a todos,

No seguimento da estabilização do meu aquário,

Como tinha valores de calcio e magnésio muito baixos
adicionei calcio e magnesio da red sea. na segunda e terça feiras passadas.


Hoje fiz testes para ver como estão os valores e:


Dureza dos carbonatos -9 dkh
Nitritos - 0
Nitratos - *20*
Amonio - 0.05
PH - 8.2
Fosfatos - 0
Magnésio - 1180
Calcio - 420

O que acham dos valores?

Aqueles Nitratos ?? o que posso fazer para baixar?

OBG.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Heitor,



> ...Como tinha valores de calcio e magnésio muito baixos adicionei calcio e magnesio da red sea. na segunda e terça feiras passadas.


O calcio é o Calcium ou o Calcium +3?
Adicionas-te em que quantidades ambos? colocas-te 2ª e 3ª certo?

Estou a perguntar-te isto porque eu também vou ter que corrigir os meus valores  :yb665:  , os SPS consumiram muito e eu não dei por isso  :HaEbouriffe:  

Já agora, qual a marca do teste de Mg e Ca?




> O que acham dos valores?
> 
> Aqueles Nitratos ?? o que posso fazer para baixar?


Mantém o Magnésio entre 1200 e 1300, e o cácio entre 400 e 450.

Quanto aos nitratos, é fazeres TPA's, estás a fazer com que regularidade e em que quantidades?

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva, Ricardo

Coloquei solução de calcium da red sea em liquido

4 tampas de calcium e 2 magnesio tambem da red sea

Dois dias seguidos

Depois esperei um dia e medi e os valores melhoraram esperei mais um dia e os valores colocaram-se como estavam ontem.

Agora vou esperar mais uma semana e fazer testes regularmente.

A marca de testes que utilizo para o CA+MG é JBL

Para os restantes testes Aquamarin e para fosfatos Nutrafin

De qualquer maneira para mim a melhor marca de testes é a JBL 

Porque os contrastes de cor estao mais bem definidos. e as pipetas que suportam a água com os reagentes são largas o que eu prefiro, porque se tornam mais fáceis de lavar.  :yb665:   isto devem ser preferências de maçarico  :Coradoeolhos:  

Já agora estou a pensar comprar este kit para testes :

http://www.jbl.de/factmanager/index.html
ou
http://www.aquadiskont.com/shop/prod...roducts_id/982

Pagamos tanto por este kit como por dois testes em Portugal

Quanto às TPA Fiz duas mudanças de 120 litros +- 20% duas vezes este mês e uma mudança 60 litros 10% na ultima semana e pretendo fazer semanais de 10% da água.


Quanto á agua que utilizo, o pessoal vais se rir mas vou à fonte, trago dois Jerrycans de 30 litros coloco 1 kg de sal em cada um deixos estar um dia, vou mexendo os jerrycans, no dia a seguir ponhos ao sol para diluirem melhor o sal e meto na sump para aquecerem com o termostato e pronto that´s it.

Obrigado.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Este fim de semana novas alterações:

*1º - Novas aquisições para o aquário:*

16 - Clibanarius erythropus 
6 - Calcinus tubularis
6 - Turbo SP.
2 - Sabellastarte sp.

*2º - Mudança de 50% de água para ver se ponho os nitratos na ordem.*

Mais logo faço testes e coloco valores

*3º - Nova alteração da disposição da Rocha*

Mais logo coloco fotos

*4º - Retirada dos seguintes peixes (vendidos) por nao se adequarem ao pretendido.*

1 - Raccoon Butterflyfish
1 - Chrysyptera taupou


Até Breve  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas
para mim esta no bom caminho e tanto o aquario como a disposiçao da rocha esta muito boa,o escumador que tens é um berlim da red sea foi o meu primeiro escumador...mas é fraquinho...contiunua acho que estas no caminho ceeto
Parabens :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá

Paulo o meu escumador já não é esse, basta leres o que está no inicio do meu setup.

Agora é um Schuran Jetskim 150

Mas continuo a trabalhar forte e feio no meu aqua.

Para a semana que vem em principio iluminação toda nova.

 :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Boas,

Aqui vão as fotos da nova disposição da rocha

1ª 


2ª



Até breve

----------


## Heitor Simões

Bem,

Resultados dos testes efectuados hoje:

Dureza Carbonatos - 13 dkh
Nitritos - 0,01
Nitratos - 10
Amonia - 0,05
Fosfatos - 0
PH - 8,2
Magnésio - 1100
Calcio - 400


Os Nitratos baixaram, muito por força da muda de 50% da água

O que acho estranho é o motivo da dureza dos carbonatos ter subido para 13 uma vez que vinha constante nos 9 dkh, alguem têm alguma ideia do que possa ter acontecido? Seria da mudança radical de agua TPA 50%?

Por agora vou acompanhar a evolução e tentar subir um pouco o magnésio.

 :Pracima:  

São aceites sugestões e criticas ferozes para o meu aquário.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Heitor

Muito melhor esse layout neste momento.  :Palmas:  

Esse aquario apenas necessita de subir o magnésio e doseares kalk...alem de tranquilidade..e nada dentro..claro.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Conforme a minha previsão este fim de semana mudei a iluminária toda.


Assim com a colaboração do Rui Alves coloquei uma calha nova:
2 HQI x 250 W
4 Actinivas T5

O Aquário ganhou vida nem parece o mesmo.  :SbOk:  

Por agora fica apenas esta foto, daqui a uns dias qd vier de umas miniférias coloco mais fotos.




Voltei a fazer testes e...
PH 8.5
KH 9 Dkh
Nitritos - 0
Amonia - 0
Nitratos - 10
Fosfatos - 0
CA - 440
MG - 960

Vou fazer um esforço para aumentar o Magnésio

Como tinha tirado dois peixes por não serem compativeis com corais este fim de semana adicionei dois novos peixes.

1 - Acanthurus leucosternon
1 - Paracanthurus hepatus

Estão os dois bem de saude e são grandinhos.


Até breve e deixem as criticas.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva   :yb620:  

Bem continuo a meter-me em avarias.     :yb665:  

No fim de semana passado 10/06 pensei... vou colocar dois coraizitos para ver como reage o aquário.

Então comprei 

1 - Clavularia viridis
1 - Lobophyton

Não percebo, o aqua ja vai com seis meses e não aceita um coralzito mole

Moral da história a clavulária não abriu e o lobophyton murchou.

Três dias depois comprei uma anémona e desfez-se toda durante a noite em que aqui chegou.

Bolas... hoje mudei 30 % da água porque ja estava a acusar 20 de nitratos e um pico de amónia.

 :SbPoiss:

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Olá Heitor.

Penso que estás muito bem servido em termos de escumador, circulação e iluminação! 

Está é a faltar-te um ingrediente que por vezes nos falta a todos ... a paciência e o resistir à compra por impulso (tanta vez que não sou capaz  :Admirado:  mas estou a melhorar  :SbRireLarme2:   )

Já estás a utilizar kalk como te foi sugerido pelo Júlio? 

Dada a morte da anémona é perfeitamente natural os picos de nitratos e amónia que referes.

Os corais moles, por norma até costumam gostar de matérgia orgânica e outros em suspensão na coluna de água...podem é levar algum tempo a adaptarem-se à nova casa. 

Ainda nem passaram 4-5 dias desde que os meteste. Vais ver que amanhã ou depois já estão a abrir.

É apenas uma questão de paciência  :SbOk2:  

Cumps
DC

----------


## Heitor Simões

Bolas...

Cada vez percebo menos de aquários....

Exprimentei colocar uns corais moles... resultado um desastre... nada arriba e todos minguam e definham.

Passo a explicar....

Os corais moles que coloquei nenhum vingou coloquei um lobophyton e desde que o coloquei à tres semanas atrás que se mantem como esta na foto.

*Fotos tiradas de telemóvel*



Coloquei um sarco... e tem este aspecto horrivel



Coloquei uma sinulária passados dois dias vergou e não mais se levantou.

Coloquei dois pés de xenias que me deram num logista e desapareceram passados 3 horas.

Eu não percebo.

1º Tenho feito as mudas de agua
2º Tenho os valores de calcio bons de magnesio é que estão um pouco baixos + - 1000
3º Valores todos bons e estáveis há ja bastante tempo.
4º Aquário com 6 meses.

Adições ao aqua...
Reef calc sucess da red sea.
Magnesio red sea uma vez por semana
iodo + trace elements + moliberio e stroncio 1 vez por semana da kent

Não estou a usar kalkwasser tenho controlado o calcio com o reef calc success da red sea. Será disso de não estar a colocar kalkwasser e estar a tentar controlar o calcio com o reef calc???? a unica coisa que notei foi um ligeiro aumento da dureza dos carbonatos 11 dkh e o crescimento da alga coralina.

Peixes todos de boa saude.

Escumador a funcionar bem

Será que tenho algum tipo de metal na água ???? que eu não esteja a testar??

Alguem tem alguma pista....

Obg.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> 3º Valores todos bons e estáveis há ja bastante tempo.


Heitor, 

Quais os valores de amónia, nitritos e, especialmente, nitratos ? Medidos quando ?

----------


## Gil Miguel

> Adições ao aqua...
> Reef calc sucess da red sea.
> Magnesio red sea uma vez por semana
> iodo + trace elements + moliberio e stroncio 1 vez por semana da kent


Eu parava imediatamente com estas adições, que muito poucas vantagens te trazem para os os corais que tens, e possivelmente ainda estás a envenenar a água com qualquer um desses elementos. Parava tambem com o Reef calc e passava a usar unicamente kalkwasser.

Como está o aquario em termos de temperatura ?

Faz-me um bocado de  confusão a adição de elementos que ninguem faz a minima ideia do que está a colocar no aquário.
Primeiro porque não é possivel medir os consumos desses elementos no aquario, segundo porque muitas vezes as embalagens não trazem qualquer informação das quantidades presentes desses elementos. Ou seja, é adicionar completamente ás cegas, alem de ser dinheiro para o lixo.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Nitratos 10 à 4 semanas consegutivas
Nitritos - 0,05
Amónia  - 0

Feitos por mim e feitos num logista quase em simultaneo.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Esses valores, não sendo excelentes, também não justificam sozinhos esta reacção dos corais. Mas foram medidos quando ?

É que em 19.06, escreveste que tinhas um pico de amónia e os nitratos estavam a 20. E agora que os nitratos estão a 10 há quatro semanas consecutivas. Há aqui um erro.

Outra coisa, tens algum fio de cobre perto do aquário que possa estar a fazer uma passagem para o aquário (mínima, que seja) ?

----------


## Heitor Simões

Certo

tiva a morte de uma anemona

durante uma noite que causou um pico de amonia e nitratos
a qual eu respodi com uma muda de agua e esses valores baixaram logo no dia seguinte

Faço sempre os testes as 6ª e sabados qd faço as mudas.

Nao vejo nada de metal no aquario.

obg

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva

Tempratura tem oscilado entre 24,5º e 26 º

Obg

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Heitor, para que estás, nesta fase do teu aquario, a adicionar todos esses quimícos no aquario? Se não tens nenhum ser que os consuma, estás a acumulalos e como o Gil dissen possivelmente a estragar a agua!
Segundo o que conheço, o iodo serve para quando se tem uma boa "dose" de invertebrados (especialmente tridacnas), calcio quando tens alguns SPS e ou LPS, elementos traço quando tens bastantes corais... Partindo do principio que montaste o aquario relativamente á pouco tempo, e não tens muitos destes seres, nada disto é necessário visto que consegues bem repor só com TPAs e alguns deles (talvez os mais importantes!) com Kalk.
Como já aqui disseram, evita adicionares alguma coisa ao aquario sem veres se é preciso ou não (com testes!!), e tudo aquilo que não consegues medir com testes não metas sem que "ganhes" alguma experiencia para que consigas medir "a olho"!!
Espero ter sido claroe ter ajudado.

Atentamente,

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Agradeço a atenção, mas eu so comecei a fazer adições após verificar que os corais estavam a ir abaixo.

Deve haver ali qualquer coisa no aquario que nao esta bem, so se for o facto de eu nao usar reactor de kalkwasser nem estar a fazer adições de kalkwasser


OBG.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Boas,

Apesar de apreciar as respostas ao meu problema com os corais moles, fiquei com uma sensação de vazio.

e porquê?

Porque parece-me que nao foi so por causa dos aditivos que coloquei no aqua.

Só que entretanto ao reler a resposta do João M Monteiro, onde ele perguntou se nao tinha nenhum fio de cobre? Lemprei-me que durante tres meses iniciais de vida do aqua tive uma bomba de retorno da sump para o aquário que enferrujou toda.

Foto



Como disse não tenho tido mortandade nos animais mas... notei que:

1º Turbos e caracaois morrem todos dois dias depois de entrar no aqua
2º Anemonas nao se adapatam e mais tarde veem a morrer.
3º Lobopyton, sinularias, sarcos e xenias nao querem nada com o meu aqua.

A minha pergunta é esta será que a braçadeira me contaminou o aqua?
Poderá a agua conter cobre?
Se sim qual a melhor forma de o tirar?
E o areão deve estar totalmente contaminado?
Como ja tirei esta bomba à três meses a agua ainda estará contaminada.
Deverei fazer testes a outros metais? Quais?
Soluções??

Obrigado

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Se assim foi faz teste ao cobre... se tiver.... bem acho que essa areia e rocha não se vão aproveitar (só se quiseres fazer um aqua só de peixes)!

Mas tem calma, faz o teste primeiro e depois logo se vê.

Boa sorte.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Se for o caso, uma boa dose de carvão activado e uns meses de espera...

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Viva,
> 
> Agradeço a atenção, mas eu so comecei a fazer adições após verificar que os corais estavam a ir abaixo.


Na minha opiniao devemos primeira saber a causa antes de dosear as cegas e em vez de ajudar so vai agravar mais o problema.




> Lemprei-me que durante tres meses iniciais de vida do aqua tive uma bomba de retorno da sump para o aquário que enferrujou toda.


Se este foi o caso nao me preocuparia com cobre mas sim ferro que pode alimentar as algas.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Pois já fiz o teste de cobre e nada... aparentemente não tem cobre nenhum.

De qualquer forma vou tentar fazer teste ao ferro não sei bem como uma vez que não estou em Lisboa e tenho dificuldade em encontrar testes no mercado.

Vou continuar a pesquisa.

Até já.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Nem cobre nem ferro,

Já não sei o que fazer  :SbPoiss:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Heitor,

faz teste de ph de manhã e à noite...e mete aqui os resultados.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Teste feito as 14 horas correspondente ao periodo nocturno do aquario

PH 8.4


Mas dos testes que tenho feito não custuma haver grandes oscilações entre o dia e a noite, normalmente varia entre 8.2 e 8.4


Logo á noite coloco valores do periodo diurno do aquário.

Obg.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Heitor, esse Ph está um pouco alto para um periodo nocturno, tendo em conta que, quase de certeza, no diurno estará mais alto ainda, o que já é muito!!
Penso que devias parar com a adição de Kalk no periodo nocturno durante uns tempos, a não ser que vejas que o Ph se mantem abaixo desse valores no periodo diurno.
Logo aqui tens um problema que te pode estar a afectar o aquario e mais uma vez causado por adições sem medições.
Espero ter ajudado :SbOk3:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Tiago, não estou a adicionar kalk, e o ph tem se mantido bastante estavel
quer durante o dia quer durante a noite.

Obg.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Viva,
> 
> ...não estou a adicionar kalk, e o ph tem se mantido bastante estavel
> quer durante o dia quer durante a noite.
> 
> Obg.


Bom... ...então nesse caso, retiro o que disse  :yb677:  !
Tenta fazer o maximo de testes possivel e "posta" aqui, com resultados actuais (de preferencia no periodo diurno).
Os testes que tens estão dentro da validade? São de boa marca?

Atentamente,

----------


## Heitor Simões

Tiago, os testes que utilizo são da tropic marin, nitritos, nitratos, ph, dureza carbonatos, amonia e estao dentro da validade,

Magnesio e calcio são da JBL.

Irei fazer uma muda de 10% de agua hoje ao fim da tarde amanha à noite colocarei resultados dos testes.

Obrigado.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

PH - Periodo nocturno 8.2
PH - Periodo diurno 8.4

Este problema que eu tenho com os corais poderá estar relacionado com alguma fuga de energia? dentro de água.

Como poderei verificar se algum aparelho esta a deitar alguma fuga de energia para o aqua?

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Como poderei verificar se algum aparelho esta a deitar alguma fuga de energia para o aqua?


Boas...

Podes usar um multimetro ou um voltimetro...  :Wink:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Obrigado José,

Eu sei que posso utilizar um multimetro.

O meu problema é o que vou tentar medir?? ou em que zona?

Obrigado.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Penso que seja igual em qualquer parte do aquario, uma vez que a agua é excelente em conductividade :Admirado:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Penso que seja igual em qualquer parte do aquario, uma vez que a agua é excelente em conductividade


Exactamente, e medes os volts, atenção é à escala!

----------


## Heitor Simões

Ok

Vou medir, e tentar ver se descubro alguma coisa

Se descobrir tenho que ir a procura do aparelho que pode ter alguma fuga.

Obrigado.

Depois mais logo meto conclusões.

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Olá Heitor,

Novidades do teu aquário? As coisas estão melhor? Espero que sim.

Um abraço
Nuno

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá Nuno,

O meu aqário estas de mal a pior.

Em 20 julho procedi às seguintes alterações por suspeita de ´´agua com cobre.

1º Mudei toda a água do aquário 560 litros mais sump e coloquei água de osmose inversa.

2º Subi a camada de areão para 12 cm

3º Comecei a adicionar kalkwassr.

O processo de ciclagem do aquário comecou de novo.

Apareceram muitas algas verdes mas penso que foram derivadas à temperatura que subiu um pouquito.

Agora continuo a esperar que o aquário avançe com paciencia.

Obrigado 

Desculpa o atraso na resposta.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Mestres me ajudem!!


Fiz actualização no meu setup nomeadamente no total de peixes.

2 - Ocellaris Clownfish 
1 - Zebrasoma flavescens
1 - Zebrasoma xanthurum
1 - Ctenochaetus hawaiiensis
1 - Dascyllus trimaculatus
1 - Dascyllus melanurus
1 - Paracanthurus hepatus

1º Alguns destes peixes pode me causar algum problema ao aquário com os corais ou com outros peixes????

2º Dascyllus melanurus - Este peixe agora qd meto as maos no aquário morde-me será normal???? Está super agressivo.

3º Zebrasoma xanthurum- Esta sempre a morder nos espirografos "Sabbelle" de uma forma geral todos os peixes mordem o canudo que envolve o espirografo.

4º Corais moles nao vale a pena colocar nada tudo o que la meto morre de forma instantanea, em menos de 24 horas.

Algumas dicas para continuar a pesquisar e ver se descubro o que possa estar mal.

Conheço pessoas que metem duas rochas num aquário e passados dois dias ja tem corais , eu nao consigo.

Ja fiz testes e está tudo bem.

Estou a fazer testes de várias marcas nomeadamente:
JBL
SERA
SALIFERT
NUTRAFIN
TROPIC MARIN.

Agradeço todas as ajudas.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Fiz um alteração no meu aquário.

1º Tiramos todas as mangueiras e susbtitui-mos por tubo PVC
2º Alarga-mos os furos no vidro do aquário permitindo uma maior queda de agua e circulação a tona da água.
3º Coloca-mos um Sqwid.
4º Adiciona-mos mais duas bombas Tunze Turbelle 6100
5º Adicionamos Ozonizador e controlador ORP
6º Montamos Reactor de Kalkwasser

As fotos Vem a seguir :









Até Breve

----------


## Heitor Simões

Boas.

Mesmo após estas mudanças qualquer coral que se meta no aquário definha por completo e morre em dois dias.

Esfuma-se.

Neste momento só me falta mudar a rocha... é a seguir...

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Heitor

Se virmos bem o teu aquario acaba por nao ter mais que 3 meses e meio, é desde essa data que o reorganizaste esse setup para muito melhor.Provalmente e visto que fizeste o ciclo com peixes que tinhas anteriormente, o aquario ainda se encontra bastante instável. Apesar de este facto ajudar, nao explica uma morte tao prematura e rapida.Acontece-te isso com aquarios Moles/duros ?
Qual o problema da rocha actual ?
Qual o resultado dos ultimos testes?
Que adicionas ao aquario?

----------


## Heitor Simões

Gil,

Os testes dão todos resultados bons
Suspeito que a rocha tenha cobre...
Não adiciono nada ao aquario  a nao ser kalkwasser neste momento e de a 3 meses para cá que adiciono kalkwasser através de um garrafão e uma bomba peristalica.
Todos os corais que meti no aquário eram moles.
Por exemplo um simples sarco entrava no aqua mirrava e nao deitava um unico polipo para fora ate que se desfazia.

Conheço muita gente, que com um aquario de 5 dias mete lá um sarco e ele nao tem qualquer tipo de problema e abre todo, pelo que a história do aquario ter tres meses é relativa.

Já falei com muita gente e ninguem percebe o que se passa.

Melhores dias virão.

Mas é um facto´neste momento so falta mudar a rocha toda.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Boas,

Já está... tirei toda a rocha do meu aquário... fiz uma muda boa de água e coloquei  a seguinte rocha maturada:

36 kg  Fiji
9 Kg Indonésia
9 Kg Bali

Agora vamos esperar e ver se o aqua melhora.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Oi,

Depois de mudar a rocha, o meu ciclo começou de novo, neste momento apareceu amonia.

Estou desde 2ª feira a fazer mudas diárias de 12% de agua 60 litros.

Alguma sugestão para abreviar este ciclo e ter o menor numero de baixas possiveis???

Mudas maiores???


Até

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá Heitor
Agora estas no bom caminho, eu fazia mudas maiores mas tinha atenção á temperatura da água.
E agora é ter calma e paciência com o aqua que ele vai ao sítio.
Um abraço

----------


## Heitor Simões

Finalmente.

O meu aquário esta em frnaca evolução.

Amónia ja está a 0,1,  nitritos a zero  e nitratos 15.

Noto francas melhorias.

Para já vou continuar a fazer mudas de água diárias de 10% de água.

Depois é atolhar de corais  :SbSourire2:  

Até um dia destes.

Entretanto surgiram-me uma carrada de dúvidas, quando tiver coragem ponho aqui.

Até já...

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Heitor
Já tiveste piores dias com o aqua continua vais no bom caminho, se quiseres uns frag's para começar passa por cá.
Dá trabalho mas compensa...

----------


## Heitor Simões

Paulo,

Podes cortar umas fatias dos teus corais, quando estiverem prontas diz que vou buscar.

Mas umas fatias jeitosas.

 :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Ok eu ofreço umas fatias para começar.

----------


## João Castelo

Heitor,

Numa altura em que se pretende criar estabilidade mudas diárias de 10 % não será demasiado?

Espera por outras opiniões de membros com mais experiencia mas parece-me demasiado.


Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Heitor Simões

Joaõ, 

Como mudei a rocha toda tive picos de amonia, na casa dos 0,5 pelo que corria o risco de os peixes nao aguentarem.

Então tomei a decisao de mudar todos dias 10%,  trata-se de água do mar e ao fim de 5 dias a amonia desapareceu e neste momento nao tenho nem nitritos nem nitratos.

Pelo que vou desrespeitar as regras BY THE BOOK e vou continuar a fazer as mudazinas de 10%.

De qualquer forma gostaria de obter opiniões fundamentadas e variadas

Obrigado  :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá João 
Eu acho que não pois o ciclo a começar as alterações dos parâmetros da água são grandes e as mudas vão ajudar a estabilizar esses picos, pois estão a ser retirados os elementos maus, e, a introdusir água boa o que ajuda a rápida estabilização do aqua.
E sempre que temos um disturbio no aquario o normal é fazer mudas mais frequentes.
Um abraço

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

O meu tópico tem estado parado:

Hoje decidi por umas fotos, dos seres vivos do meu aquário.


Assim por secções:


*Vista Geral*




*Peixes*

O Hepatus




Os Gobies .. estão uns cromos.












O heroi das aptasias...



A estrela da companhia ...  a comer "broa"









*Coraizitos*























Estas são algumas fotos, tiradas por amadores e sem "photoshop".

Agora vamos continuar a trabalhar para melhorar isto.

 :Pracima:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Heitor,.

"Quem o viu e quem o vê" 
Parabéns pela evolução do teu aquário !

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Heitor 
Afinal o trabalho que tem dado está finalmente a compensar. LOL
Um abraço

----------


## Heitor Simões

João,

Obrigado, pelas palavras. Ninguem imagina o que eu tenho "sofrido" todos dias por este aquuário.


De qual quer forma continuo com imensas dúvidas.

Vou colocando, para o pessoal do fórum me ajudar.

Logo á noite faço upgrade do meu setup com todo equipamento e vivos actual.


 :Pracima:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Paulo, só tu e o Paulo Oliveira sabem o trabalho que este aquário tem dado.

Pra voçês os dois *obrigado*.

O que vale é que no meio disto tudo:


       Muitas jantaradas!
       Muitas noitadas a mudar água, afinar bombas, afinar iluminação, etc...
       Muitos dias a passear, pelo país fora, e a ver aquários lindissimos, e a aprender com muita gente.
      Muitas "bejecas" !!!

Fiquem bem.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Heitor
Podes sempre contar com a nossa ajuda penso que aqui posso tb falar pelo Oliveira.. desde que não falte  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  , estamos sempre prontos :yb665:   :yb665:  
 :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk:  
Um abraço

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Oi Heitor

O pior já passou e agora é esperar pelos resultados.
Sabes que podes contar sempre comigo e com o Serrano(para beber bejecas), pois o teu aqua com calma ainda vai melhorar muito.
Sempre que precises é so mandar ò chefe.
Gandas jantaradas e noitadas, qq dia temos que exprimentar o tratorista hehehehehehehe


abraço
Paulo Oliveira


Também o nosso obrigado ao Fernando Soares e ao Joâo Federico( além de todas as doenças que eles têm) hehehehehehehehe.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Eheh!

Gostei dessa parte do tractorista!!!!!


 :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Isso Isso
Tratorista com eles
lol

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas Heitor,

Gostei bastante da evolução (e do teu Zanclus :SbOk5:  )!
Estás de parabens, tens ai um belo aquario.


Ps: Gostava de saber como é que fazes para manter dois Okinawe no mesmo aquário!!

Atentamente,

----------


## Fernando Soares

Parabens Heitor

O Aquario esta explendido. :SbBravo:  

Paulo essa das doenças não percebi. :yb665:  
So no dia que fui furar o aquario, é que estava fraquinho, mas isso foi  porque tinha tido uma noite bastante violenta.  :yb624:

----------

